# Natural traps and delts?



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it possible to have these training natural? when i was doing heavy rack deads my traps came up a bit,but never the big standy up traps like you seen on lads on gear.

Also the delts never seem to "pop" like lads who are using.

Other muscle groups can come up fairly decent but these two seem the hardest to do out with. Im willing to be proved wrong but not sure i will be.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I cannot see the reason why you think any muscle group would grow at a different rate in relation to hormone levels...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

train them properly :whistling:


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

the reason why you see some people with huge boulder shoulders and ear high traps when they are on gear is because there is a high amount of androgen receptors around these areas... big bowling ball delts and mountains traps are a dead giveaway for gear imo

I could not for the life of me get my traps to grow that much natty...as soon as I jumped on they blew up

well I mean they certainly did grow but I was never pleased because I never had a realistic idea of how I wanted them to go...I just looked at people like bill goldberg for inspiration and that is totally unrealistic


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I cannot see the reason why you think any muscle group would grow at a different rate in relation to hormone levels...


Because traps back and shoulders have higher androgen receptor density.

Hence the acne...

You know the age old " look at them traps and lats he must be juicing"

They do tend to grow easier than other parts but not always i think it's a hit and miss argument.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Get doing HEAVY farmers walks, nothing hits them like it, pure agony the next day!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Because traps back and shoulders have higher androgen receptor density.
> 
> Hence the acne...
> 
> ...


I do not agree

Besides, acne is skin and sebaceous glands, not muscle

That tale stems from the fact that developed traps simply have good visibility.. IMO


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I do not agree
> 
> Besides, acne is skin and sebaceous glands, not muscle
> 
> That tale stems from the fact that developed traps simply have good visibility.. IMO


I also believe that steroids cause the traps and delts to grow way quicker than other areas.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Depends largely on genectics IMO


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I also believe that steroids cause the traps and delts to grow way quicker than other areas.


Interesting. Well, it's a new one on me, but it's hard to argue with observation. I can't get my head round it though -- even if there are more androgen receptors in those muscles, the hormone level is still systemic and should therefore up-scale in proportion.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have to agree, on cycle, delts and traps do magi things. I don't even train traps in isolation, but on cycle mine look like Tom Hardy's in Warrior.

Delts on tren are unreal, but I ****ed them out after


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

BoxerJay said:


> Get doing HEAVY farmers walks, nothing hits them like it, pure agony the next day!


This, I do agree with.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My traps were decent natty.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My traps were decent natty.


pics or no natty traps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> pics or no natty traps



View attachment 166061


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Do they stand up when your relaxed though felon e? thats what i was meaning.

Im sure weve all seen these skinny lads on their first cycle where the delts come up right away.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't seem to have many problems growing my traps but my delts, no matter how much I punish them, never seen to pop. Probably the area I'm least happy with in my physique.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I have to agree, on cycle, delts and traps do magi things. I don't even train traps in isolation, but on cycle mine look like Tom Hardy's in Warrior.
> 
> Delts on tren are unreal, but I ****ed them out after


Ikr... Since starting tren about 6weeks ago, my delts have blew up. I've been SO tempted to up my tren dosage lol. I'm reacting completely fine to it to. Start of cycle sides were bad, but almost side free now, dose is 600mg atm.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

From my point of view I've always had better traps than my fellows and I never trained them and they were still making coments about them. So genetics makes a big difference in this one IMO. I only train them with deadlifts, no shrugs, no farmers walks. But I plan to introduce power cleans again in my routine, they hit my traps pretty well.

Btw natty (one PH cycle doesnt count  )

View attachment 166062


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

maxie said:


> Do they stand up when your relaxed though felon e? thats what i was meaning.
> 
> Im sure weve all seen these skinny lads on their first cycle where the delts come up right away.


Yeah I've got naturally high traps. Always have had.


----------



## Bigdawg26 (4 mo ago)

simonthepieman said:


> I have to agree, on cycle, delts and traps do magi things. I don't even train traps in isolation, but on cycle mine look like Tom Hardy's in Warrior.
> 
> Delts on tren are unreal, but I ****ed them out after


Lol🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Lads got a fookin’ time-machine…


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Shrugs to failure, then a few more, for 3 sets, eod.


----------



## GunsForGirls (10 mo ago)

Hang cleans, shrugs , upright rows.... made my thick Kawk  traps


----------

